# Location of Zig x-7 Battery Charger Clubman GL



## MinusNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all,


In my user manual it states that the Zig X-7 battery charger is 'located in the rear of the cupboard below the sink.'


I've looked under the sink, both in the small cutlery drawer and the larger cupboard below that.

Nothing to be found except a large white panel with 10 screws (2 or which are virtually inaccessible) and also a little panel with two screws.

It's not behind the little panel, so I thought I'd ask to see if anyone knows for sure that it's behind the large white panel before I get my saw out.


Thanks a million...


----------

